# Merrick?



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't see a whole lot about this one on the boards--so curious on thoughts on their dry foods. I feed grain inclusive--so specifically looking at the chicken/lamb/beef formulas. Thanks!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My issue with Merrick is that they seem to have a lot of recalls. It is hard to trust a company that keeps making mistakes. The formulas don't look bad but the recalls would stop me from feeding it. I don't feed kibble but when I did I didn't use Merrick.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Merrick has been involved with plenty of recalls... Enough to make you wonder how they aren't learning from their mistakes. Also, when they did overhauls on their formulas they increased the price of their food to the point there are simply better options for the money. 
It's not a BAD food by any means.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

We used to carry the Merrick Dry, but dropped it. I don't know how people continue to look for it (was unaware of all the recalls until now). But I personally wouldn't feed anything called Grammy's Pot Pie or Turducken to my dog on a regular basis. Sounds very gimmicky


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's a good food but has had their share of recalls. Since there are many other foods out there, I can't see feeding it. If you're feeding grain inclusive, look at Annamaet, Dr Tim's, Fromm and Earthborn


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> We used to carry the Merrick Dry, but dropped it. I don't know how people continue to look for it (was unaware of all the recalls until now). But I personally wouldn't feed anything called Grammy's Pot Pie or Turducken to my dog on a regular basis. Sounds very gimmicky



I have fed their canned foods, but the silly names is a big reason I've never looked at their dry foods.....but they have changed that now, which made me look. Crazy I know...but it is what it is!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I think it's a good food but has had their share of recalls. Since there are many other foods out there, I can't see feeding it. If you're feeding grain inclusive, look at Annamaet, Dr Tim's, Fromm and Earthborn


Thank you. I did get Annamaet samples (found it about 30 miles from me, and was so excited!)...but my sensitive golden didn't really eat the Option--loved the Salcha, but it's chicken based which I highly suspect is an issue for him. 

Earthborn meadow feast gave my golden and instant hot spot from heck--and gave my lab the runs--even on a tiny amount--and they do not typically have sensitive tummies. 

Fromm--Love it--used it for years....but my golden developed an issue with something in the food, so I stepped away from it. Tried to go back a few months ago (Duck/Sweet potato) and my golden again, developed a hot spot from heck on it within 2 days of gradually adding it in. 

Can't get Dr Tim's local--and am not really an online shopper--but if it comes down to online, I'm definitely willing to try it. 

I highly suspect chicken and potatoes may be an issue for my golden--the girls aren't sensitive like he is--but I try to feed them all the same because he is my chowhound and will clean up if given the chance. (which I do monitor, but sometimes....).

I may have to do two foods though because my little dog will not touch fish based foods--and my golden prefers it (and seems to do best on them in terms of no hot spots and lack of itching). My lab isn't a real chowhound, but she isn't picky either. 

I'm also going to have the vet test his thyroid at his check up as well, just to make sure it's 'ok'.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Thank you. I did get Annamaet samples (found it about 30 miles from me, and was so excited!)...but my sensitive golden didn't really eat the Option--loved the Salcha, but it's chicken based which I highly suspect is an issue for him.
> 
> Earthborn meadow feast gave my golden and instant hot spot from heck--and gave my lab the runs--even on a tiny amount--and they do not typically have sensitive tummies.
> 
> ...



I am sure you can get them on one food. If they don't eat one day, they will eat the second day.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

To the OP: I didn't use to be an online shopper for dog food but I've learned to be. I have 3 places to get dog food but none carry much. In order to feed what I feel is best, I now order. Gas is expensive, if i have to drive 40 Mon, I may as well order. Good luck in what you choose!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

once you order from Wag, Heartypet, Petfooddirect, Petflow...or any of the other reputable sites... you'll wonder why you ever hesitated.

Unless you don't have a credit card(and I can understand why some people don't quite frankly), there's really no reason to fear it.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Chewy.com has always provided me great customer service and speedy shipping. I was hesistant to order dog food online in general, but I would recommend them after using their site.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone.....Okay, so maybe I will just take the plunge and order online. So the million dollar question--if I open myself up to this option, which food do you recommend? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Thanks everyone.....Okay, so maybe I will just take the plunge and order online. So the million dollar question--if I open myself up to this option, which food do you recommend? Thanks in advance!!


Wow....I get all notifications coming to my email and this got here today, on the 9th (and you posted the fourth!). Anyway, you're looking for grain inclusive right? I recommend Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Earthborn and Fromm.


----------

